# ECA of IIM Bangalore Executive Education by WES



## prasad_ga (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi,

Has anyone got IIM Bangalore EGMP certificate assessed by WES and what has been the result. Is this considered post-graduate certificate ?
Can I select in IRCC Express entry form for Education level - "Two or more degrees, diplomas or certificates" option ?


Thanks
Shiva


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

After looking up that school it doesn't look like it will be considered legitimate for emigration purposes.


----------



## prasad_ga (Oct 30, 2017)

The school itself is one among the premier institutes and certainly recognized. The only Q is about about the program.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

prasad_ga said:


> The school itself is one among the premier institutes and certainly recognized. The only Q is about about the program.



It might be recognized in India, but that does not mean that it will be recognized here in Canada. The Indian education system simply is not up to Canadian standards and that institution offers diplomas, not degrees.


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

prasad_ga said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone got IIM Bangalore EGMP certificate assessed by WES and what has been the result. Is this considered post-graduate certificate ?
> Can I select in IRCC Express entry form for Education level - "Two or more degrees, diplomas or certificates" option ?
> ...


Hey Shiva,

Try contacting some of your colleagues in EGMP to see if any of them has had a successful assessment through WES.. ignorant people tend to confuse recognition from another country with the standard of the education, but best to ignore them..

You obviously know about ISB's MBA.. unfortunately, due to accreditation issues, WES doesn't recognize that as a Post Grad program.. so that is a slight set back.. we have approached the ISB board to take this matter up and hopefully in the near future WES would be providing post grad points for ISB MBA. Don't know yet about the IIM B's EGMP course though..

Good luck..


----------

